# Orygun shooters?



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a feeling that there are no shooters in Oregon that post in gun forums. I've tried two other forums and NO Oregon shooters responded!


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

Sure there are...


----------



## atypicalparkie (Aug 21, 2010)

*ha! I've noticed the same thing.*

Hey mikld & BV~
I've wondered about that myself. Hah, you both posted this 6 months ago, I stumbled in here & thought I'd see if there'll be any replies! I reckon most of the stuff I'll jot down here is covered in other threads but maybe not in an Oregon-specific way?

I'm in pdx, and it's great to get less than an hr. out of town & be shooting in the woods. We've been going out past Estacada, tons of good spots out there. Definitely a relaxing getaway from town for a few hours. And much more fun than an indoor range (though the _only_ indoor range I've shot @ is the Clackamas PSTS, and it's an A+ place all round). But I reckon it's always cheaper to shoot out in the woods than at any range, do you figure that's always true? It's easy to spend +$75 @ PSTS shooting 200rds of 9mm...

We try to haul out a couple of hefties-worth of trash when we leave a BLM site, I know that loads of people up here do that & it can only help keep the places available for our fun!

Any other suggestions for ranges &/or what outdoor areas might be worth checking out? 
My current and only pistol is a Kahr cw9, fun little thing, weighs nothin, a very compact ccw. It definitely improved itself after the factory recommended 1st 200rds. Put about 600± rounds through it this last month, trying to get good with it using _only_ weak/single hand-- so any accuracy issues now are all on me and not it!


----------



## willigun (Mar 26, 2011)

and here i am a year and a month later, Orygunonians dont do much posting it seems.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i post almost daily


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am... Haha


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Sure glad you aren't an Or e gon shooter definitely the sign of a out of stater. I just missed being a native by about 6 months Mom was a native and we moved to Utah just before I was born.

I hope we get some more local folks start getting together here. Maybe we should put up a notice thread telling everyone we're here.
Gabby


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think it would be great to get together and shoot!


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

I normally shoot right here in my yard, I have a mountain behind my house with no houses on it for a back stop. The nearest gun club is at Merlin about 40 miles away, If I'm going to be shooting big bore I go off into forest service land away from neighbors. Only go to the range now and then with my shooting buddy and then we pick up all the reloadable brass we can get our hands on after everyone else quits and leave. Last time there we picked up about 5 boxes of a mix of just about everything. I personally got 2 full boxes of 50, brass for the 9mm, that's what I load nowadays.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi from Tigard. Just south of the People's Republic of Multnomah County.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Peoples Democracy of Socialist state of Or E Gone, is what I call it. I probably wouldn't have moved here and bought property to retire on If I had known how much of a leftist state it is. :smt076
Gabby


----------

